# new waders and wading shoes?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am looking for some breathable and light weight waders as well as some wading shoes i dont really want the boots would rather have shoes but i would like all the thoughts and recomendations that everyone has thanks for all the input


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There are many threads on here and every other site on this one so I won't add to that.
All I will say is figure out if you are in this for the long haul or it's just a passing fancy.
If you're in it for the long haul then go with some quality waders- that means Hodgmans, cheap cabela's etc are out. Go with Gortex not Neo's.
Same with the boots


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i am sorta thinking about the caddis ones at sportsmens warehouse they have a few good pockets as well as the thinnest foot socks that i could see and im just wondering if anyone has any experience with them as well as what wading shoes are recommended


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

As far as a shoe, this is the best one I have used. It grips quite good in most situations and is very comfy to be in all day. I use these in conjunction with the Simms Neoprene socks.

I don't use them with waders because if I have them on, it's usually too warm outside to have waders on. So I use them to wet wade.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive own a pair of Cabelas Dry Plus waders for 3 years now no leaks, no rips, no worries maybe I got lucky and got a good pair... but Ive been pretty happy with them. I fish at least once a week and beat them up pretty good. But if I had to do it all again and depending on your pocket book Id suggest getting a pair of waders that has the zipper in the front. Not necessary but makes stream side relief a snap 8) 

As far as shoes go not sure why you dislike boots its pretty easy rolled your ankles while wading and end up with a sprained ankle. Plus you got allot more choice with boots I got a pair of Simms Blackfoot boot size 10 & 11 for sale if your interested. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well the reason of not wanting the boots is because I have a very hard time finding any that are comfortable for my feet and so I could use them without the waders but you do make a very valid point about rolling your ankle in the river so at this point I will be looking into boots a lot more now thanks for all your input


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the Chota Abrams. I didnt like the feel of all the other ones I tried. They have been great for three seasons and only cost 40 bones. You will want boots. I am always amazed at how many small ANNOYING rocks get in my boots when the gravel guards slip off of them. With shoes this would happen all day long. Besides being really annoying the small rocks will wear through your neo socks and cause your expensive breathable waders to leak.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

You can always get inserts I know Dr Scholls makes all rubber gel kind should be fine in the water


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well thats another thought that i never thought of either thanks guys im hoping to get them by this weekend im planning on hitting the green or the weber this weekend but i may not have the funds just yet might have to stick with the neoprenes for a little bit longer but i hope not thanks again guys


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well thanks for all your thoughts and input on the waders as well as the boots I ended up getting some sportsmans wharehouse brand wader as that's all they had in my size and the korkers cross currant boots


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

try the cabelas breathable... i have their guide weight ones, they sit right next to my buddies 700 dollar simms waders and they were more then half the price.... IMHO i dont skimp on boots since im going to be walking in them alot so i went simms boots, so yea i bought into the hype, but i have never been more comfortable on the stream.... although you are a big dude, it would be difficult to find your size.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea at first they tried to tell me I was a large I laughed at them and couldn't pull them past my thighs then tried a xxl and they fit good but the socks were way to big I guess I could have rolled them up in the toe and got some bigger boots I'm still going to check out cabelas before I use them


----------

